# Bloomberg: "L'AC Milan è in vendita".



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

Secondo *Bloomberg*, noto sito di economia e finanza, nonostante le smentite di rito, l'AC Milan 1899 sarebbe ufficialmente in vendita e il mandato sarebbe stato affidato alla Lazard, banca specialista in consulenze riguardanti acquisizioni e fusioni di società, che avrebbe già inviato i documenti a dei potenziali acquirenti. 
Le fonti che hanno rivelato questa notizia al sito Bloomberg vogliono rimanere anonime perché la procedura non è ancora di dominio pubblico.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

La fonte è seria, speriamo bene dai. Tra l'altro spiegherebbe l'allontanamento di Barbarella degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Azzzzz

Non credo che Bloomberg si diverta a sparare fesserie. Speriamo sia vero!


----------



## hiei87 (5 Marzo 2014)

Notizia che esce una ventina di volte l'anno...Ormai non ci spero neanche più...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

La Lazard è la stessa banca di cui si è servito Moratti per vendere a Thohir.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Marzo 2014)

Sì ma la domanda è: chi mai potrebbe investire per una società come il Milan ? il cugino milanista di Thohir ?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Berlusconi è diventato "solo" il sesto o settimo (non ricordo precisamente) uomo più ricco d'Italia. Un tempo era primissimo. 

E' stato superato anche da Armani...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sì ma la domanda è: chi mai potrebbe investire per una società come il Milan ? il cugino milanista di Thohir ?



un barbone qualsiasi va bene


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Hanno comprato il Psg ed il City (che valgono un millesimo del Milan a livello di prestigio)...


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Lazard sono quelli che hanno gestito la trattativa tra Al-Fayed e i reali del Qatar per la cessione di Harrods nel 2010 per 1,7 miliardi di Euro... Sta a vedere che gli al-Thiani anziché prendere il Cagliari prendono il Milan... Milan e PSG... Fly Emirates... Ibra torna a casa...


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Marzo 2014)

non facciamoci troppi viaggi che poi ci rimaniamo male come sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo *Bloomberg*, noto sito di economia e finanza, nonostante le smentite di rito, l'AC Milan 1899 sarebbe ufficialmente in vendita e il mandato sarebbe stato affidato alla Lazard, banca specialista in consulenze riguardanti acquisizioni e fusioni di società, che avrebbe già inviato i documenti a dei potenziali acquirenti.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questa notizia al sito Bloomberg vogliono rimanere anonime perché la procedura non è ancora di dominio pubblico.



La fonte è serissima, quindi meglio tacere.....


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Lazard sono quello che hanno gestito la trattativa tra Al-Fayed e i reali del Qatar per la cessione di Harrods nel 2010 per 1,7 miliardi di Euro... Sta a vedere che gli al-Thiani anziché prendere il Cagliari prendono il Milan... Milan e PSG... Fly Emirates... Ibra torna a casa...



Pensavo la stessa cosa...

Magari poi vendono il Psg, come è giusto che sia. Visto che è un club che non serve a niente!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa...
> 
> Magari poi vendono il Psg, come è giusto che sia. Visto che è un club che non serve a niente!



Perchè cedere il PSG dopo gli investimenti miliardari effettuati??? Non avrebbe senso!


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa...
> 
> Magari poi vendono il Psg, come è giusto che sia. Visto che è un club che non serve a niente!



stanno comprando meta parigi... magari il club non serve a niente... ma loro hanno tanti interessi in francia e sopratutto a parigi.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2014)

Mammamia con gli arabi, il Milan con il prestigio, torniamo a dettare legge in Europa..

Speriamo, voglio la finale in casa nel 2016...sarebbe epocale


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Marzo 2014)

La fonte è autorevolissima ed è la prima volta che una fonte del genere si è espone in questa maniera. Vediamo e speriamo, ma stiamo coi piedi per terra e non facciamoci viaggi mentali.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mammamia con gli arabi, il Milan con il prestigio, torniamo a dettare legge in Europa..
> 
> Speriamo, voglio la finale in casa nel 2016...sarebbe epocale



Vai piano Tifo'o, che poi arriva la solita smentita e scattano rabbia e frustazione.


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Terrebbero sia l'uno che l'altro.. Sono 24 fratelli, 11 maschi e 13 femmine.. E di certo i soldi non gli mancano...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vai piano Tifo'o, che poi arriva la solita smentita e scattano rabbia e frustazione.


Ovvio che non c'è niente, io ho detto così tanto per dire..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo *Bloomberg*, noto sito di economia e finanza, nonostante le smentite di rito, l'AC Milan 1899 sarebbe ufficialmente in vendita e il mandato sarebbe stato affidato alla Lazard, banca specialista in consulenze riguardanti acquisizioni e fusioni di società, che avrebbe già inviato i documenti a dei potenziali acquirenti.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questa notizia al sito Bloomberg vogliono rimanere anonime perché la procedura non è ancora di dominio pubblico.


.


----------



## Ciachi (5 Marzo 2014)

MAAAMMMMMMAAAAAGGGGGGAAAARRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!! 
Solo per non vedere più quella gran faccia di p.azzo del nano e di tt la sua famiglia e del resto della famiglia addams..... Mi accontenterei anche del fratello scemo di tohir!!!


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Prima di pubblicare la notizia hanno avuto la conferma da 3 persone informate sui fatti. Fininvest ha smentito dicendo che il club non è in vendita (ovvia risposta da dare ad un giornalista) e Lazard non ha ancora commentato.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Marzo 2014)

cmq la news è anche su Bloomberg tv


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

E' normalissimo che Fininvest smentisca.

Comunque, notizia a parte, vi chiedo:

Barbara dove è finita? Qualcuno l'ha più sentita/vista? E il progetto per il nuovo stadio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

*La Fininvest, dopo appena pochi minuti, smentisce ufficialmente la notizia di una cessione dell'AC Milan.*


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Marzo 2014)

il nuovo stadio lo fa chi si compra la società, la Fininvest non credo proprio voglia spendere 200 mln e passa


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Fininvest, dopo appena pochi minuti, smentisce ufficialmente la notizia di una cessione dell'AC Milan.*



Scontata!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2014)

domani mattina comunicato ufficiale "Silvio non vende, ama troppo questa squadra per lasciarla."


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Spero che sia vero. Non riesco ad immaginare un futuro ancora con Berlusconi e Galliani con relativi mercati fatti con parametri zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> domani mattina comunicato ufficiale "Silvio non vende, ama troppo questa squadra per lasciarla."



Ehm, han già fatto il comunicato.....


----------



## Aragorn (5 Marzo 2014)

La smentita dopo appena dieci secondi era scontatissima.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

Stavolta le smentite mi sanno di tarocche. Bloomberg non lo sbertucci così. Ad ogni modo, quando si trattano cessioni di società così importanti e con così tanti soldi, si rende tutto pubblico solo quando si è prossimi alla firma.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Fininvest, dopo appena pochi minuti, smentisce ufficialmente la notizia di una cessione dell'AC Milan.*



.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

*Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.

Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.

Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ma Galliani in caso di vendita della società mica resta?


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' normalissimo che Fininvest smentisca.
> 
> Comunque, notizia a parte, vi chiedo:
> 
> Barbara dove è finita? Qualcuno l'ha più sentita/vista? E il progetto per il nuovo stadio?



Ci sta che il "progetto B." sia saltato per decisione del lìder maximo di vendere, ma ci sta anche che questo "progetto" sia la solita buffonata targata Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.
> 
> Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.
> 
> Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*


Mizziga, che cifrone!


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, notizia a parte, vi chiedo:
> 
> Barbara dove è finita? Qualcuno l'ha più sentita/vista? E il progetto per il nuovo stadio?



Lunedì ha ufficializzato i cambiamenti in organigramma...
- uscita di Braida
- uscita del direttore marketing Masi
- entrata di Jaap Kalma come direttore commerciale
- Mauro Tavola è responsabile di vendite e sponsorizzazioni
- entrata di Elisabette Ubertini, già collaboratrice di Barbara, come direttore generale dell'area extra calcistica
- entrata di Leonardo Brivio nel Cda come "consigliere incaricato al controllo" incaricato a redigere i budget e a razionalizzare i costi

Per il resto solo voci su Sogliano che vuole pieni poteri e tre suoi stretti collaboratori tra cui Gemmi e Di Brogni che però andrebbero a scontrarsi con l'attuale responsabile del settore giovanile Bianchessi e l'attuale responsabile scouting Maiorino.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani in caso di vendita della società mica resta?


Penso proprio di no. Sarà sempre con Berlusconi.


----------



## aleslash (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.
> 
> Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.
> 
> Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*



Ho sentito poco fa a Skysport24 che il Milan ha un valore di circa 900 milioni di euro


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.
> 
> Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.
> 
> Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2014)

beh la fonte è serissima, monitoriamo


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ho sentito poco fa a Skysport24 che il Milan ha un valore di circa 900 milioni di euro



Esagerati!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ho sentito poco fa a Skysport24 che il Milan ha un valore di circa 900 milioni di euro



900M (circa) di dollari... che al cambio fanno appunto circa 700M di euro. Ma secondo me le cifre saranno inferiori, soprattutto se c'è di mezzo pure lo stadio.


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.
> 
> Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.
> 
> Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*


comunque dubito che ci sia qualcuno che sborsi quasi 700 milioni per una squadra di calcio


----------



## aleslash (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 900M (circa) di dollari... che al cambio fanno appunto circa 700M di euro. Ma secondo me le cifre saranno inferiori, soprattutto se c'è di mezzo pure lo stadio.



Ah allora avevo sentito male io


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.
> 
> Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.
> 
> Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*



La fonte è molto importante,ma non vorrei rimanerci male per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani in caso di vendita della società mica resta?



Io lo terrei giusto per metterlo a pulire i cessi.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] tempo fa riportò un'intervista di una giornalista del Corriere della sera, vicina alla famiglia Berlusconi, la quale affermava che il Milan era assolutamente in vendita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

questa notizia fa il paio con quella data da Gad Lerner al programma "Cielo che goal" appena qualche giorno fa... lui parlava di voci ben informate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2014)

Fonte serissima, anche la smentita ufficiale questa volta traballa.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica.it ha sbattuto la notizia in primissima pagina. In apertura.
> 
> Si parla di un valore di 688 milioni di Euro.
> 
> Come detto, la smentita di Fininvest è già arrivata. Però bisogna vedere quanto valga...*


.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Marzo 2014)

Che il Milan fosse in vendita l'ho sempre pensato, è questa storia dei potenziali acquirenti che rende il tutto molto più interessante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fonte serissima, anche la smentita ufficiale questa volta traballa.



Fininvest è quotata in borsa, certe smentite deve farle per forza... soprattutto se arrivano da fonti autorevolissime. Ma stavolta credo proprio che sia quella buona.


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

In soldi reali non credo che valiamo più di 400 milioni... Debiti inclusi... Credo che se offrissero 200 cash + 200 a copertura debiti Fininvest accetterebbe felice...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

*Il Corriere della Sera.it, come Repubblica, pubblica in prima pagina l'indiscrezione di Bloomberg sul presunto interesse straniero per l'acquisizione dell'Ac MILAN dal gruppo Fininvest, per un valore di circa 945 mln di dollari (690 mln di euro).*


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fininvest è quotata in borsa, certe smentite deve farle per forza... soprattutto se arrivano da fonti autorevolissime. Ma stavolta credo proprio che sia quella buona.



Fra l'altro stavolta la smentita l'ha fatta FININVEST, di solito, se non erro, la faceva il Milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera.it, come Repubblica, pubblica in prima pagina l'indiscrezione di Bloomberg sul presunto interesse straniero per l'acquisizione dell'Ac MILAN dal gruppo Fininvest, per un valore di circa 945 mln di dollari (690 mln di euro).*



.

Non che voglia dire moltissimo, ma guarda caso circa la stessa cifra dell'acquisizione dei diritti TV esclusivi Champions' di Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In soldi reali non credo che valiamo più di 400 milioni... Debiti inclusi... Credo che se offrissero 200 cash + 200 a copertura debiti Fininvest accetta felice...



concordo, penso sia una stima credibile. Ma lo stadio verrebbe costruito dai nuovi proprietari.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ci andrei piano con gli entusiasmi; non si sa mai in che mani si va a finire.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera.it, come Repubblica, pubblica in prima pagina l'indiscrezione di Bloomberg sul presunto interesse straniero per l'acquisizione dell'Ac MILAN dal gruppo Fininvest, per un valore di circa 945 mln di dollari (690 mln di euro).*



.


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> .



Off topic.. Perché quoti le notizie?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Sarebbe da...

Vabbè, meglio non dire nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Off topic.. Perché quoti le notizie?



Per far si che tutti, anche entrando alla pagina num 16, possano leggere le ultime news. E' comunque un'indicazione degli admin.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Marzo 2014)

sarebbe un discorso molto serio , da fare con persone seriamente interessate.

gli arabi sono ricchissimi ma scarsamente interessati a tenere una squadra non vincente ( andrebbe rivoltata come un calzino )

i cinesi si sa' comprano tutto e di tutto ed i soldi neanche qui' mancano

pero' nessuno comprerebbe il milan per quello che e' ed e' stato e per quello che potrebbe diventare...

gli affari sono affari .....speriamo in bene


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Sportmediaset tace ancora sulla news....


----------



## Sindaco (5 Marzo 2014)

Sportmediaset.it, sito di famiglia, non riporta nemmeno indirettamente la notizia, neanche per sottolineare la smentita di fininvest. Che debba calare il silenzio almeno da parte dei media di casa?


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Comunque siamo al bivio. Della serie: ora o mai più.

Dentro o fuori. Non si scappa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2014)

ragazzi con i vostri post ora ci credo anch'io...certo che è una notizia uscita fuori come le scoregge, non se l'aspettava nessuno
speriamo perchè sennò Seedorf avoglia a sognare il calcio totale con un mix di italia-spagna-olanda


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset.it, sito di famiglia, non riporta nemmeno indirettamente la notizia, neanche per sottolineare la smentita di fininvest. Che debba calare il silenzio almeno da parte dei media di casa?



Infatti, la cosa è alquanto strana....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo *Bloomberg*, noto sito di economia e finanza, nonostante le smentite di rito, l'AC Milan 1899 sarebbe ufficialmente in vendita e il mandato sarebbe stato affidato alla Lazard, banca specialista in consulenze riguardanti acquisizioni e fusioni di società, che avrebbe già inviato i documenti a dei potenziali acquirenti.
> Le fonti che hanno rivelato questa notizia al sito Bloomberg vogliono rimanere anonime perché la procedura non è ancora di dominio pubblico.


Io ho i brividi di gioia al solo pensiero ma taccio, taccio con la consapevolezza che ha parlato la Bloomberg.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera.it, come Repubblica, pubblica in prima pagina l'indiscrezione di Bloomberg sul presunto interesse straniero per l'acquisizione dell'Ac MILAN dal gruppo Fininvest, per un valore di circa 945 mln di dollari (690 mln di euro).*


.


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2014)

Probabilmwnte il primo passo sarà vendere quote di minoranza, tipo 30 o 40% poi nel giro di un paio d'anni vendita totale


----------



## Aragorn (5 Marzo 2014)

Comunque nel dubbio mi sa che è meglio non farsi troppe illusioni. Ci vuole scaramanzia.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Comunque nel dubbio mi sa che è meglio non farsi troppe illusioni. Ci vuole scaramanzia.



Beh questo è ovvio.


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Probabilmwnte il primo passo sarà vendere quote di minoranza, tipo 30 o 40% poi nel giro di un paio d'anni vendita totale



Non credo... se vende proverà a vendere tutto come ha fatto con Standa... E nessuno investe soldi importanti per una minoranza in Italia.. Nemmeno Thohir... Minimo il 70%...


----------



## Sindaco (5 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non credo... se vende proverà a vendere tutto come ha fatto con Standa... E nessuno investe soldi importanti per una minoranza in Italia.. Nemmeno Thohir... Minimo il 70%...



Anche perché fare il socio di minoranza di Silvio non è esattamente il sogno segreto di chi è pronto a cacciare centinaia di milioni di euro per entrare nel Milan


----------



## 2515 (5 Marzo 2014)

Adesso che ci siamo tolti il rosso del bilancio è davvero ORA O MAI PIU'. Se vogliamo tenerci i talenti e fare investimenti importanti, adesso è il momento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Ma questo bivio, secondo voi, quando arriverebbe? Questa estate?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma questo bivio, secondo voi, quando arriverebbe? Questa estate?



Non credo; secondo me non prima di un anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non credo; secondo me non prima di un anno.


Speriamo bene, purtroppo la notizia è ciclica ma questa volta sembra avere ben altra consistenza.


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene, purtroppo la notizia è ciclica ma questa volta sembra avere ben altra consistenza.



Beh da quando è uscito per la prima volta il nome Thohir ci sono voluti 5 mesi... Noi non abbiamo alcun nome ma solo un cartello vendesi... Se tutto filasse liscio si potrebbe ipotizzare a fine anno...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Comunque io sarei felice solo perchè non vedrei più Galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh da quando è uscito per la prima volta il nome Thohir ci sono voluti 5 mesi... Noi non abbiamo alcun nome ma solo un cartello vendesi... Se tutto filasse liscio si potrebbe ipotizzare a fine anno...


Posso anche accettarlo un altro anno, senza problemi, ammesso che questa notizia sia verificata.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Marzo 2014)

*Anche Gazzetta.it riporta la notizia di Bloomberg.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2014)

meglio che non entro più in questo Topic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera.it, come Repubblica, pubblica in prima pagina l'indiscrezione di Bloomberg sul presunto interesse straniero per l'acquisizione dell'Ac MILAN dal gruppo Fininvest, per un valore di circa 945 mln di dollari (690 mln di euro).*



.


----------



## Sindaco (5 Marzo 2014)

Rispetto alla cessione dell'inter, potremmo metterci un po' meno per il semplice fatto che i nostri conti sono messi un pochino meglio, ma comunque si tratterebbe di mesi anche solo per mettersi a trattare concretamente.


----------



## O Animal (5 Marzo 2014)

5 mesi di trattativa sulle quote, sui costi, sulla due diligence, sulle cariche, sulle garanzie bancarie, ecc ecc sono stati un tempo ragionevolissimo... Difficile fare di meglio dalla prima volta che ci si incontra a quando si firmano le carte... A meno che non si tratti di truffe di stato tipo Alitalia in cui in 1 mese si fa tutto...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2014)

È da quando abbiamo fatto la sede che lo dico : siamo in vendita, e le mosse per lo stadio lo confermano, dev'essere per forza così.

Sta a vedere se ci compra una mezza tacca alla Thohir o l'Al-Maktoum di turno.


In ogni caso comunque tutto è meglio di Silvio Berlusconi e la banda del buco che si porta appresso


----------



## Sindaco (5 Marzo 2014)

Anche sportmediaset arriva a dare la notizia, sempre sul pezzo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È da quando abbiamo fatto la sede che lo dico : siamo in vendita, e le mosse per lo stadio lo confermano, dev'essere per forza così.
> 
> Sta a vedere se ci compra una mezza tacca alla Thohir o l'Al-Maktoum di turno.
> 
> ...


Fare peggio di loro, attualmente, è impossibile per motivi di logica. L'attuale proprietà vive nel disinteresse più totale, una nuova proprietà cosa comprerebbe a fare qualora fosse disinteressata al pari di quella attuale?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno comprato il Psg ed il City (che valgono un millesimo del Milan a livello di prestigio)...



appunto per questo il milan ha un costo totalmente diverso...


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2014)

Ho seri dubbi la famiglia Berlusconi voglia vendere...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2014)

Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport

*<Milan in vendita>: parola di Bloomberg sull'incarico a Lazard. Dura la smentita di Fininvest. Ma qualcosa cambierà in casa rossonera*


----------



## Sindaco (6 Marzo 2014)

Laudisa della Gazza ha twittato riportando notizia e smentita, ma comunque sostenendo che qualcosa cambierà al Milan. Vago..

Mentre un certo sito si conferma grande scuola di giornalismo, pubblicando la smentita a una notizia che non cita. Ottimo direi


----------



## gabuz (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 5 mesi di trattativa sulle quote, sui costi, sulla due diligence, sulle cariche, sulle garanzie bancarie, ecc ecc sono stati un tempo ragionevolissimo... Difficile fare di meglio dalla prima volta che ci si incontra a quando si firmano le carte... A meno che non si tratti di truffe di stato tipo Alitalia in cui in 1 mese si fa tutto...


Il problema in casa Inter fu anche quello della governance, e cioè decidere cosa "fare" di Moratti. Anche perché a trattative appena concluse, e fino a poco tempo fa, lui era ancora il socio di maggioranza.


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

La cosa spettacolare è che Bloomberg aveva già scritto della smentita già nella notizia ma aveva anche scritto che avevano avuto la conferma da parte di 3 diverse persone coinvolte nella vicenda...

Una testata del genere non butta fuori notizie ad cazzum...


----------



## Sindaco (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La cosa spettacolare è che Bloomberg aveva già scritto della smentita già nella notizia ma aveva anche scritto che avevano avuto la conferma da parte di 3 diverse persone coinvolte nella vicenda...
> 
> Una testata del genere non butta fuori notizie ad cazzum...



Chiediamo indicazioni agli autori dell'articolo, in fondo al pezzo su Bloomberg ci sono i loro contatti


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2014)

Uhhhhhh la fonte è tantissima roba... Ma vi state perdendo la cosa più importante .... Che il Milan sia in vendita lo si sapeva da anni ( si aspettava il pareggio di bilancio ) ... La vera bomba sta in quel " possibili acquirenti " ...


----------



## gabuz (6 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uhhhhhh la fonte è tantissima roba... Ma vi state perdendo la cosa più importante .... Che il Milan sia in vendita lo si sapeva da anni ( si aspettava il pareggio di bilancio ) ... La vera bomba sta in quel " possibili acquirenti " ...


Dillo Lollo, lo stai comprando te


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Dillo Lollo, lo stai comprando te


 licenzio metà rosa domani mattina ...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uhhhhhh la fonte è tantissima roba... Ma vi state perdendo la cosa più importante .... Che il Milan sia in vendita lo si sapeva da anni ( si aspettava il pareggio di bilancio ) ... La vera bomba sta in quel " possibili acquirenti " ...



Quoto. Stiamo parlando di 700 mln di Euro. Sempre detto che se finora non si era venduto era anche colpa di una supervalutazione.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport
> 
> *<Milan in vendita>: parola di Bloomberg sull'incarico a Lazard. Dura la smentita di Fininvest. Ma qualcosa cambierà in casa rossonera*



.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Marzo 2014)

Non mi esprimo perché non voglio rimanere deluso, ma ho l'impressione che forse sia #lavoltabuona


----------



## Tobi (6 Marzo 2014)

È arcinoto, se arrivasse qualcuno con 700-800 milioni il nano passa.


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2014)

up


----------



## Serginho (6 Marzo 2014)

Non guardo di buon occhio gli sceicchi, ma pur di non vedere più questa proprietà me li sorbirei ben volentieri


----------



## addox (6 Marzo 2014)

Notizia che devo ammettere mi ha ridato entusiasmo, anche perché è l'unica nostra possibilità di tornare nel giro che conta. L'attuale proprietà è out ormai, è inutile illudersi.
La valutazione alta della società potrebbe non essere un aspetto negativo; terrà lontano acquirenti farlocchi. Chi spende 6-700 milioni per acquisire una società (e di gente in giro ce ne è) non fa il pidocchio poi.
Sperem.


----------



## Tahva (6 Marzo 2014)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo...


----------



## Djici (6 Marzo 2014)

beh ancora nulla ?
non hanno ancora firmato ?


----------



## Doctore (6 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non guardo di buon occhio gli sceicchi, ma pur di non vedere più questa proprietà me li sorbirei ben volentieri


io sarei disposto a vedere il milan in serie b pur di non vedere berlusconi e galliani associati al milan.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2014)

Fininvest è ovvio che smentisca, il compratore ancora non c'è. Ma ormai è quasi sicuro che lo stanno cercando.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La cosa spettacolare è che Bloomberg aveva già scritto della smentita già nella notizia ma aveva anche scritto che avevano avuto la conferma da parte di 3 diverse persone coinvolte nella vicenda...
> 
> Una testata del genere non butta fuori notizie ad cazzum...



Eppure qualcuno, evidentemente rosicando, prova a metterla su questo piano: il fatto che Bloomberg nell'articolo abbia citato Forbes (quanto al valore del club) è già una smentita intrinseca alla notizia. 
Praticamente pure questi di Bloomberg sarebbero dei ca**ari.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2014)

Guardate che 700 milioni di Euro per una società che ne fattura 250, non è affatto cara..anzi..l' opposto!

Cmq sia.. sono moderatamente ottimista.. perchè si sa cosa si lascia ma non cosa si trova...

Il nostro amore per il Milan è dovuto anche all' ambiente, all' atmosfera creatasi negli ultimi trent'anni, all' "essere quasi una famiglia", occhio che se arrivano Arabi o chi per loro, si rischiano di perdere questi valori.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardate che 700 milioni di Euro per una società che ne fattura 250, non è affatto cara..anzi..l' opposto!



Senza stadio e con un livello di rosa bassissimo 700 milioni non te li sborsa nessuno


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Senza stadio e con un livello di rosa bassissimo 700 milioni non te li sborsa nessuno



Non esserne cosi sicuro, se si fatica a venderla è solo perchè aritmeticamente e statisticamente son poche le persone che hanno una cifra simile e al contempo siano cosi interessate al calcio.

Tra patrimonio giocatori, Milanello e altre varie proprietà immobili che il MILAN HA, il valore del Marchio, il fatturato pubblicitario, 5-6 milioni di tifosi in Italia, altrettanti nel mondo, insomma... magari non 700 milioni, ma nemmeno 300.


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Marzo 2014)

Sinceramente sarei più entusiasta nel sapere di un progetto definitivo per la costruzione di uno stadio.
Vendere ad un'altra proprietà per poi ritrovarsi nelle stesse condizioni di adesso non mi ispira per nulla. Abbiamo bisogno di gente che investa nelle strutture, non solo nella rosa giocatori.

E' comunque ovvio che qualcosa deve cambiare per forza, questa politica del "tirare a campare" non è degna di questo club.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2014)

E comunque se sto Fair Play finanziario esiste davvero, non possiamo spendere comunque piu' di quanto spendiamo ora...


----------



## Pivellino (6 Marzo 2014)

E' abbastanza plausibile che si sia giunti al pareggio di bilancio e alla definizione degli accordi per la costruzione dello stadio per poi trovare un acquisitore/socio. Questo è il momento in cui la società torna appetibile ed ha bisogno di investitori.
Diciamo che mi torna tutto, anche la permanenza di Galliani fino a questo importante step.
Perché poi la storiella che il Milan è un affare di famiglia mi ha sempre fatto ridere.
Se arriva uno con 4/500 milioni di qualche forma di pecunia vendono alla velocità della luce.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E comunque se sto Fair Play finanziario esiste davvero, non possiamo spendere comunque piu' di quanto spendiamo ora...



Ma si può aumentare il fatturato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

*Nell'articolo di oggi sulla Gazzetta dello Sport, a firma Carlo Laudisa, si afferma che l’autorevole fonte americana (una multinazionale leader nel campo delle notizie economiche) ha citato tre distinti informatori autonomi anticipando peraltro le smentite poi arrivate da Fininvest. Ma nel mondo dell’economia queste smentite lasciano il tempo che trovano. Peraltro, dalla stessa Lazard emerge un silenzio piuttosto imbarazzato. Non è neanche casuale che la banca francese nei mesi scorsi abbia avuto un ruolo centrale nella trattativa Moratti-Thohir. Inoltre, da anni la Lazard vanta ottimi rapporti con Mediobanca e più di un cointeresse con il mondo berlusconiano, come testimonia pure la partecipazione azionaria in Mediolanum. La Gazzetta, infine, sottolinea come la presa di posizione Fininvest sia giunta quando ormai la notizia era diventata troppo ingombrante tra internet e dintorni.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Marzo 2014)

Intanto, mi sa che a fine anno Galliani finalmente ci saluta.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nell'articolo di oggi sulla Gazzetta dello Sport, a firma Carlo Laudisa, si afferma che l’autorevole fonte americana (una multinazionale leader nel campo delle notizie economiche) ha citato tre distinti informatori autonomi anticipando peraltro le smentite poi arrivate da Fininvest. Ma nel mondo dell’economia queste smentite lasciano il tempo che trovano. Peraltro, dalla stessa Lazard emerge un silenzio piuttosto imbarazzato. Non è neanche casuale che la banca francese nei mesi scorsi abbia avuto un ruolo centrale nella trattativa Moratti-Thohir. Inoltre, da anni la Lazard vanta ottimi rapporti con Mediobanca e più di un cointeresse con il mondo berlusconiano, come testimonia pure la partecipazione azionaria in Mediolanum. La Gazzetta, infine, sottolinea come la presa di posizione Fininvest sia giunta quando ormai la notizia era diventata troppo ingombrante tra internet e dintorni.*



Bene. La cosa che non mi spiego è questo cambio di rotta repentino. Avrei capito dopo il lodo Mondadori, però adesso non vedo un motivo per cambiare...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Marzo 2014)

Solo vendendo possiamo tornare a essere competitivi. Speriamo sia veramente così perchè ne ho abbastanza di Galliani e compagnia.


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2014)

Si ma siamo sicuri che vendendo a questi (chi poi) avremo maggiori investimenti ? guardate l'inter col muso giallo che fine sta facendo.


----------



## tequilad (6 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo sicuri che vendendo a questi (chi poi) avremo maggiori investimenti ? guardate l'inter col muso giallo che fine sta facendo.



Infatti qui c'è troppo entusiasmo preventivo, senza nemmeno sapere in che mani si potrebbe finire...!


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra patrimonio giocatori, Milanello e altre varie proprietà immobili che il MILAN HA, il valore del Marchio, il fatturato pubblicitario, 5-6 milioni di tifosi in Italia, altrettanti nel mondo, insomma... magari non 700 milioni, ma nemmeno 300.



Negli ultimi 10 anni l'unica transazione che ha superato i 400 milioni è stata il Manchester United a quasi 1 miliardo nel 2005 (un era economico/finanziaria ben diversa da quella odierna).

Da allora le transazioni più importanti, tralasciando i 100 milioni di Di Benedetto della Roma e i 250 di Thohir per il 70% dell'Inter (valutazione totale 360 milioni), sono state quelle fatte in Inghilterra e la più recente di un certo livello è stata quella del Liverpool per 365 milioni nel 2010. Va specificato che il Liverpool è stato preso dalle banche ad un passo dalla bancarotta ma sappiamo che in un economia come quella moderna nessuno regala milioni a nessun altro... 

Le nostre società hanno tutte pessimi risultati di introiti "stadio", inferiori alle società tedesche e persino a quelle turche, ritorni commerciali non ottimali (il Milan è confrontabile con lo Shalke, la Juve e l'Inter con l'Amburgo e il Galatasaray). L'unica cosa che ci sta tenendo in piedi sono i diritti televisivi... La non partecipazione alla Champions 2014/15 abbasserà le entrate, il già misero fatturato "stadio" scenderà sotto i 20 milioni di euro, il commerciale rimarrà stabile intorno ai 100 milioni e le entrate dei diritti televisivi scenderanno dagli attuali 150 milioni a 100 milioni...

Il Liverpool senza Champions fattura solo di "stadio" il doppio del Milan e il 20% in più della Juventus, di introiti commerciali fattura un 15% in più del Milan e il 40% in più della Juventus; come detto noi recuperiamo sui diritti televisivi ma quelli dipendono solo dai risultati sportivi...

Anche il Milan ha un discreto debito (intorno ai 200 milioni), il bilancio non è più in perdita ma il valore della rosa sì... Siamo la società con i costi di gestione più alti (ed ingiustificati) in Italia (fatto citato anche nell'articolo di Bloomberg), il bilancio 2014 (se ne parlerà tra più di un anno) sarà con un bel calo e cosa peggiore di tutte non abbiamo uno stadio di proprietà, cosa che ogni società inglese, tedesca, spagnola e turca ha.

Chi volesse acquistare il Milan solo per creare uno stadio dovrebbe fare un investimento da 300/400 milioni di euro (l'Arsenal per l'Emirates ne ha spesi 475).

Nell'economia di oggi nemmeno un emiro si sognerebbe di spendere 1 miliardo di euro per una squadra di calcio... Se mai vi fosse un interesse reale il Milan verrebbe preso a 400 massimo 450 milioni di euro (di cui 200 in debiti e 200/250 alla Fininvest) e con un immediato progetto stadio di altri 300/400 milioni. Facendo le somme si arriverebbe comunque ad una cifra stratosferica di 700/800 milioni e chiunque la facesse vorrebbe risultati di un certo tipo in un arco temporale abbastanza stretto...

Speriamo solo che Fininvest capisca che non può chiedere 700 milioni di euro altrimenti staremo con Galliani e company fino a quando "morte non ci separi"...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chi volesse acquistare il Milan solo per creare uno stadio dovrebbe fare un investimento da 300/400 milioni di euro (l'Arsenal per l'Emirates ne ha spesi 475).
> 
> Nell'economia di oggi nemmeno un emiro si sognerebbe di spendere 1 miliardo di euro per una squadra di calcio... Se mai vi fosse un interesse reale il Milan verrebbe preso a 400 massimo 450 milioni di euro (di cui 200 in debiti e 200/250 alla Fininvest) e con un immediato progetto stadio di altri 300/400 milioni. Facendo le somme si arriverebbe comunque ad una cifra stratosferica di 700/800 milioni e chiunque la facesse vorrebbe risultati di un certo tipo in un arco temporale abbastanza stretto...
> 
> Speriamo solo che Fininvest capisca che non può chiedere 700 milioni di euro altrimenti rimarremo con Galliani e company fino a quando "morte non ci separi"...



...l'Expo nel 2020 si farà a Dubai, alzare un paio di CL sarebbe una bella vetrina per l'emiro


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Marzo 2014)

*Secondo Luca Marchetti si cerca un socio di minoranza, ma al comando rimarrebbe Berlusconi.*


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chi volesse acquistare il Milan solo per creare uno stadio dovrebbe fare un investimento da 300/400 milioni di euro (l'Arsenal per l'Emirates ne ha spesi 475).
> 
> Nell'economia di oggi nemmeno un emiro si sognerebbe di spendere 1 miliardo di euro per una squadra di calcio... Se mai vi fosse un interesse reale il Milan verrebbe preso a 400 massimo 450 milioni di euro (di cui 200 in debiti e 200/250 alla Fininvest) e con un immediato progetto stadio di altri 300/400 milioni. Facendo le somme si arriverebbe comunque ad una cifra stratosferica di 700/800 milioni e chiunque la facesse vorrebbe risultati di un certo tipo in un arco temporale abbastanza stretto...
> 
> Speriamo solo che Fininvest capisca che non può chiedere 700 milioni di euro altrimenti staremo con Galliani e company fino a quando "morte non ci separi"...


.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Infatti qui c'è troppo entusiasmo preventivo, senza nemmeno sapere in che mani si potrebbe finire...!



Però noi sappiamo in che mani SIAMO, e queste mani ci hanno portato al decimo posto in classifica


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Marchetti si cerca un socio di minoranza, ma al comando rimarrebbe Berlusconi.*



Nessuno entra in Italia con una minoranza... persino Thohir voleva una minoranza ma poi deve aver parlato con un qualsiasi avvocato o consulente italiano che gli ha spiegato che investire soldi per una minoranza in Italia equivale a giocarseli al Casinò di Monte-Carlo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Marchetti si cerca un socio di minoranza, ma al comando rimarrebbe Berlusconi.*





O Animal ha scritto:


> Nessuno entra in Italia con una minoranza... persino Thohir voleva una minoranza ma poi deve aver parlato con un qualsiasi avvocato o consulente italiano che gli ha spiegato che investire soldi per una minoranza in Italia equivale a giocarseli al Casinò di Monte-Carlo...



infatti Marchetti per me l'ha sparata...


----------



## Aragorn (6 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luca Marchetti si cerca un socio di minoranza, ma al comando rimarrebbe Berlusconi.*



Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere come fa ad affermare questo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Marzo 2014)

Il sito del Fatto Quotidiano riporta la notizia, corredata da un commento di Sal Galatioto, fondatore di una società di consulenza in ambito sportivo che ha trattato l'acquisto della squadra di baseball Chicago Cubs ne 2009. Secondo Galatioto, "il Milan è un marchio assolutamente fantastico" e gli acquirenti potrebbero arrivare dall'Asia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Il sito del Fatto Quotidiano riporta la notizia, corredata da un commento di Sal Galatioto, fondatore di una società di consulenza in ambito sportivo che ha trattato l'acquisto della squadra di baseball Chicago Cubs ne 2009. Secondo Galatioto, "il Milan è un marchio assolutamente fantastico" e gli acquirenti potrebbero arrivare dall'Asia.



Gli asiatici per me sono un pacco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

Sul sito Bloomberg è uscito il video dove viene data la notizia, vi consiglio di vederlo.


----------



## Serginho (6 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Gli asiatici per me sono un pacco.



Guarda che gli sceicchi vengono dall'Asia eh


----------



## O Animal (6 Marzo 2014)

In Italia nessuno sa niente... le notizie che sparano oggi e che vi sembrano nuove erano tutte riportate nell'articolo di Bloomberg di ieri... 

Oltre al commento di Galatioto c'era anche quello di Chuck Baker, un partner di DLA Piper, che ha come clienti la Roma e la società di Pallotta, ed ha detto "Se riusciremo a portare il marketing, le strategie di merchandising, l'ammodernamento delle strutture e una miglior esperienza per i tifosi come stiamo già facendo in America e nel mondo, gli investimenti in Italia avranno un potenziale immenso".

La storia degli asiatici è una supposizione del giornalista di Bloomberg... i giornalisti in Italia non esistono più...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Guarda che gli sceicchi vengono dall'Asia eh



Intendevo tipo cinesi e indonesiani


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Italia nessuno sa niente... le notizie che sparano oggi e che vi sembrano nuove erano tutte riportate nell'articolo di Bloomberg di ieri...



Sì, sì, la fonte è sempre Bloomberg


----------



## runner (6 Marzo 2014)

se lo ha detto Bloomberg potrebbe essere un acquirente estero, comunque ci godrei solo perchè la mia previsione si realizzerebbe 

nel 2014 grandi cambiamenti e poi FINALMENTE cascherebbe quella stupida idea che il Milan visto che ha vinto tanto nessuno se lo comprerebbe perchè meglio di Silvio non si può fare.....


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo sicuri che vendendo a questi (chi poi) avremo maggiori investimenti ? guardate l'inter col muso giallo che fine sta facendo.



Che fine sta facendo l'Inter con Thohir? Io non sono un fan del personaggio, ho ancora alcuni dubbi, ma ha acquistato la società a stagione iniziata, ergo questa stagione è ancora targata Moratti (nelle scelte iniziali, nei fallimenti, ecc.). Appena ha preso in mano seriamente la situazione ha segato quell'incompetente di Branca (e fidatevi che l'avrebbe fatto ugualmente, magari non a gennaio ma sicuramente a fine stagione) e ora un suo uomo è in procinto di entrare nel settore economico, finanziario e marketing della società (non ricordo il nome ma è uno che ha collaborato con lui nei Philpadelphia 76ers e nello DC United, magari non un genio ma neanche uno scemo). 

A gennaio ha tirato fuori il grano prendendo Hernanes e ha ufficializzato Vidic a parametro zero (sarà in parabola discendente, avrà avuto diversi infortuni, ma quest'anno in Premier le sta giocando quasi tutte e comunque rispetto ai vari Ranocchia e Gesù è un upgrade). Ripeto, non sono un fan dell'indonesiano, ma prima di buttargli fango aspetterei un paio di stagioni. D'altronde pure gli americani a Roma erano considerati dei bluff, quest'anno invece sono tutti ai loro piedi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

Bisogna fare dei distinguo: gli americani non hanno investito sulla squadra mettendo soldi a fondo perduto, ma usando quelli delle cessioni. Thohir per ora sembra che stia mettendo soldi senza vendere, ma è ancora troppo presto per giudicarlo.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare dei distinguo: gli americani non hanno investito sulla squadra mettendo soldi a fondo perduto, ma usando quelli delle cessioni. Thohir per ora sembra che stia mettendo soldi senza vendere, ma è ancora troppo presto per giudicarlo.



Ma infatti lungi da me difendere Thohir. Sai che cavolo me ne frega  Però aspettiamo e vediamo. 

Sicuramente se fossi un tifoso dell'Inter guarderei al futuro con un minimo di speranza in più, cosa che io da tifoso del Milan, attualmente, non riesco a fare con questa proprietà.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Marzo 2014)

Comunque, secondo me è vero che il Milan è in vendita, e già da tempo. Serafini un po' di tempo fa aveva confermato che le voci che uscirono circa un interessamento a suo tempo dei russi non erano inventate.
E Fininvest ha necessità di liquidi. A dicembre ha svenduto il 5,61 della partecipazione in Mediolanum, valore 265ml di euro, venduto in fretta e furia a 253ml. Pesa il lodo Mondadori, ma anche i pessimi risultati di quest'ultima società.
In ogni caso, prima di cantare vittoria voglio sapere che compra


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2014)

Comunque c'è un aspetto che mi pare sia stato un po' trascurato: la smentita di Fininvest citata dal pezzo originale di Bloomberg viene appunto da un dirigente Fininvest che ha preferito restare anonimo.In altre parole Fininvest ha inizialmente cercato di smentire facendo meno rumore possibile,prima di essere poi costretta ad uscire col comunicato...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Il sito del Fatto Quotidiano riporta la notizia, corredata da un commento di Sal Galatioto, fondatore di una società di consulenza in ambito sportivo che ha trattato l'acquisto della squadra di baseball Chicago Cubs ne 2009. Secondo Galatioto, "il Milan è un marchio assolutamente fantastico" e gli acquirenti potrebbero arrivare dall'Asia.



.


----------



## Jino (6 Marzo 2014)

Per me sono le solite fregnacce. Solo il fatto di aver messo a posto i conti del club è riconducibile ad una possibile vendita, tutto il resto proprio no. L'aver cacciato Allegri e puntano forte su Seedorf, Barbara che si è data da fare, la battaglia interna con Galliani. Poi cercare un socio di minoranza? Ma chi viene a buttar una vagonata di soldi per rimanere nella minoranza e non decidere nulla!? Guardate Thoir, è voluto essere alla maggioranza o non se ne faceva niente, è normale!


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma si può aumentare il fatturato


O soprattutto gonfiarlo con le sponsorizzazioni farlocche


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (6 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me sono le solite fregnacce. Solo il fatto di aver messo a posto i conti del club è riconducibile ad una possibile vendita, tutto il resto proprio no. L'aver cacciato Allegri e puntano forte su Seedorf, Barbara che si è data da fare, la battaglia interna con Galliani. Poi cercare un socio di minoranza? Ma chi viene a buttar una vagonata di soldi per rimanere nella minoranza e non decidere nulla!? Guardate Thoir, è voluto essere alla maggioranza o non se ne faceva niente, è normale!



Chi ha parlato di socio di minoranza?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2014)

Questa storia che il Milan ha aggiustato il bilancio, ed ora è piu' appetibile mi fa parecchio ridere.

Guardate che non hanno fatto alcun miracolo, hanno semplicemente venduto due giocatori MONDIALI come thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic, e fatto scadere il contratto a giocatori super pagati.

Chiunque fosse stato realmente interessato al Milan..poteva comprare la società e pensarci lui a vendere questi giocatori, che cosa sarebbe cambiato? Nulla...


----------



## demonark (6 Marzo 2014)

lo sceicco o il ricco di turno amano spendere 1 miliardo di euro usandone 50/80 per comprare il club e investendo il resto in calciatori che li rendano super competitivi da subito a tutti i livelli, nazionale e internazionale.
sarà molto, ma molto difficile che il berlusca trovi qualcuno disposto a fare una simile spesa suddivisa all'inverso....
a meno che non trovi qualcuno che è DIRETTAMENTE interessato perchè INNAMORATO e TIFOSO del milan, ma anche in questo caso..CHI?
in italia gli italiani che potrebbero fare una spesa simile si contano su una mano a stento...
all'estero non saprei proprio chi identificare come ''ricco magnate tifoso simpatizzate del milan''...

c'è da dire che il milan è un brend importante che ha le potenzialità di resa più alte di tutti in italia a livello di merchandaising, sponsor e profitto in genere, ma con le attuali leggi italiane, sia sportive che ordinarie, difficile riuscire a rientrare dell'investimento in breve tempo.

per me il berlusca deve mettersi in testa che il milan lo potrà cedere solo dopo avergli dato un assetto societario di primo ordine: stadio di proprietà, cittadella e sede stile progetto juve, e i conti in ordine.
a quel punto secondo me trovate anche chi vi da più di 700 milioni di euro.
in caso contrario si deve accontentare di una cifra minore.....sempre che abbia a cuore le sorti sportive del milan e il fegato dei suoi tifosi.


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> O soprattutto gonfiarlo con le sponsorizzazioni farlocche



Anche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

*Galliani risponde piuttosto seccato sulle voci riguardanti la vendita del Milan: "La vendita del Milan? Io sono casomai l'oggetto, non il soggetto. Fininvest ha già smentito. Non so perché escono queste cose, non è di mia competenza. Fininvest ha smentito assolutamente”.*


----------



## Aragorn (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani risponde piuttosto seccato dalle voci sulla vendita del Milan: "La vendita del Milan? Io sono casomai l'oggetto, non il soggetto. Fininvest ha già smentito. Non so perché escono queste cose, non è di mia competenza. Fininvest ha smentito assolutamente”.*



Niente frasi del tipo " I tifosi non devono preoccuparsi, ho sentito stamattina il presidente Silvio Berlusconi il quale ha ribadito che la sua passione e il suo amore per questi colori non sono finiti e non finiranno mai, il Milan è e resterà della famiglia Berlusconi" 

forse è veramente la volta buona


----------



## Albijol (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Io sono casomai l'oggetto, non il soggetto. *



mmmh, non è una frase da lui, gatta ci cova


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> mmmh, non è una frase da lui, gatta ci cova



...per me non sa nulla... e dopo che gli hanno dimezzato la poltrona, adesso sente traballare pure quella che gli rimane. Quindi sbrocca. Ci può stare...


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani risponde piuttosto seccato sulle voci riguardanti la vendita del Milan: "La vendita del Milan? Io sono casomai l'oggetto, non il soggetto. Fininvest ha già smentito. Non so perché escono queste cose, non è di mia competenza. Fininvest ha smentito assolutamente”.*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Marzo 2014)

dichiarazioni assolutamente non da simply...mah situazione da monitorare,soprattutto nei prossimi 2-3 mesi. Adesso è capace che il tutto venga messo a tacere


----------



## Doctore (7 Marzo 2014)

io sono l oggetto e non il soggetto??
Dichiarazioni strane...di solito è sempre stato chiaro su queste cose.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Marzo 2014)

Sarebbe interessante a questo punto creare una discussione sui numeri del Milan perché leggo di tanti qui analizzano la situazione. Direi che i Bilanci sono disponibili e tra studenti di economia e altri utenti che masticano i numeri nel mondo del lavoro (io ad es. ho fatto il controller di una quotata in borsa per 5 anni, anche se adesso ho la mia azienda) potrebbe venirne una roba interessante.
Da una sbirciata al volo vedo che siamo un'azienda pesantemente indebitata che paga un sacco di interessi passivi e sotto-capitalizzata.
Ad esempio io non capisco come si possa pensare di affrontare l'investimento stadio in queste condizioni, è assolutamente impensabile. Dunque un aumento di capitale, ingresso di soci o qualche forma di riassetto mi pare assolutamente una strada da dover percorrere.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante a questo punto creare una discussione sui numeri del Milan perché leggo di tanti qui analizzano la situazione. Direi che i Bilanci sono disponibili e tra studenti di economia e altri utenti che masticano i numeri nel mondo del lavoro (io ad es. ho fatto il controller di una quotata in borsa per 5 anni, anche se adesso ho la mia azienda) potrebbe venirne una roba interessante.
> Da una sbirciata al volo vedo che siamo un'azienda pesantemente indebitata che paga un sacco di interessi passivi e sotto-capitalizzata.
> Ad esempio io non capisco come si possa pensare di affrontare l'investimento stadio in queste condizioni, è assolutamente impensabile. Dunque un aumento di capitale, ingresso di soci o qualche forma di riassetto mi pare assolutamente una strada da dover percorrere.



Se abbiamo raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio, dove immagino siano incluse anche le "rate" dei prestiti, non siamo comunque buoni pagatori?
Altra domanda, visto che ne sai, se siamo cosi indebitati significa che in realtà Berlusconi non ha mai ripianato personalmente, come vogliono farci credere da anni, è corretto?


----------



## Pivellino (7 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se abbiamo raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio, dove immagino siano incluse anche le "rate" dei prestiti, non siamo comunque buoni pagatori?
> Altra domanda, visto che ne sai, se siamo cosi indebitati significa che in realtà Berlusconi non ha mai ripianato personalmente, come vogliono farci credere da anni, è corretto?



Ho sbirciato, se vuoi che mi pronunci con dovizia devo prendermi qualche bilancio e approfondire, soprattutto le note integrative, che spesso non dicono tutto.
La copertura di una perdita la si può fare in tanti modi, quello naturale è apportando capitale di rischio ma si può anche intervenire con prestiti di varia natura o con artifici contabili. Gli artifici contabili però non portano cash come negli altri due modi.
Mi risulta siano stati dei primi due tipi gli interventi, prestito in particolare.
Comunque il pareggio di bilancio non implica una solidità finanziaria di una azienda, indica semmai un trend di creazione o distruzione di ricchezza. Da questo punto di vista il bilancio esprime uno sforzo di riportare la gestione ad essere virtuosa ma evidenzia anche fragilità visto che siamo indebitati verso l'esterno di 300 mil e passa (sarebbe da analizzare meglio) mentre il PN è di 50 milioni, infatti paghiamo 13 milioni di interessi passivi all'anno.
La Juve non è in condizioni tanto diverse, per certi versi peggiori con riferimento all'indebitamento esterno. Ma paga 4 milioni di interessi in meno annuali.
Sarebbe interessante analizzare queste due situazioni e cercare di capire come mai le due società si possono permettere strategie di mercato tanto diverse.
ps. valutiamo anche che la Juve ha sulla groppa uno stadio mentre il Milan messo già molto male vorrebbe assumersi quest'onere. A mio avviso attualmente non sostenibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Marzo 2014)

*Pare che un emiro del Qatar acquisti una parte di Mediaset, da qui dovrebbero arrivare fondi liquidi per il Milan.*


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Pare che un emiro del Qatar acquisti una parte di Mediaset, da qui dovrebbero arrivare fondi liquidi per il Milan.*



 fonte?


----------



## Dave (7 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> fonte?



Un pò tutti


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Pare che un emiro del Qatar acquisti una parte di Mediaset, da qui dovrebbero arrivare fondi liquidi per il Milan.*



Ma figuriamoci... i soldi liquidi se li tengono per mediaset ovviamente! 

Il Milan è l'ultima ruota del carro, ficchiamocelo in testa.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ho sbirciato, se vuoi che mi pronunci con dovizia devo prendermi qualche bilancio e approfondire, soprattutto le note integrative, che spesso non dicono tutto.
> La copertura di una perdita la si può fare in tanti modi, quello naturale è apportando capitale di rischio ma si può anche intervenire con prestiti di varia natura o con artifici contabili. Gli artifici contabili però non portano cash come negli altri due modi.
> Mi risulta siano stati dei primi due tipi gli interventi, prestito in particolare.
> Comunque il pareggio di bilancio non implica una solidità finanziaria di una azienda, indica semmai un trend di creazione o distruzione di ricchezza. Da questo punto di vista il bilancio esprime uno sforzo di riportare la gestione ad essere virtuosa ma evidenzia anche fragilità visto che siamo indebitati verso l'esterno di 300 mil e passa (sarebbe da analizzare meglio) mentre il PN è di 50 milioni, infatti paghiamo 13 milioni di interessi passivi all'anno.
> ...



Pero' se paghiamo ben 13 milioni all' anno di interessi significa che le rate del debito che stiamo pagando da anni son molto salate..giusto? di conseguenza potremmo ripulirci in un paio di anni.
O non ho capito una mazza?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (7 Marzo 2014)

Secondo il sito del Fatto Quotidiano, tre sono i possibili scenari asiatici per la vendita del Milan.

La prima pista porta in *Cina*, dove il possibile acquirente sarebbe il magnate *Xu Jiayin*, con un patrimonio stimato intorno ai 6 miliardi, che ne fa il quinto uomo più ricco della Cina. Xu Jiayin, tramite la Evergrande Real Estate è proprietario del Guangzhou, squadra di calcio nota ai più per i dispendiosi acquisti, quali il brasiliano Conca il cui stipendio è secondo nel mondo solo a quello di Messi, Ronaldo ed Eto’o, e per l’ingaggio di Marcello Lippi come tecnico, con il quale ha vinto il campionato e la Champions asiatica.

Nell’area del *Golfo Persico*, i possibili interessati sarebbero diversi. Il nome principale è quello dello sceicco *Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan,* sovrano di Abu Dhabi e presidente degli Emirati Arabi, agli onori delle cronache in questi giorni per la trattativa su Alitalia. E’ dello scorso ottobre la notizia data dal Quotidiano Sportivo di una intermediazione del senatore PDL Valerio Valentini per la vendita del Milan.
In Qatar ci sarebbe l’interesse delo sceicco *Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani*, organizzatore dei Mondiali 2022 e proprietario del PSG, nonché di Al Jaazira, potente network TV che ha iniziato ad interessarsi di calcio con l’acquisto dei diritti TV per la Champions e che starebbe per creare una joint venture proprio con Mediaset.
Il terzo nome possibile è o sceicco *Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum*, sovrano di Dubai e proprietario della compagnia aerea Emirates, attuale sponsor del Milan.

L’ultima ipotesi riguarda la *Russia*, dove il nome ricorrente è sempre *Gazprom*, proprietario dello Zenit e sponsor dello Shalke 04 e della Champions League. Si fa anche il nome dell’oligarca *Oleg Vladimirovich Deripaska*, ceo di En+ Group (energia) e di Rusal (la più grande compagnia al mondo per la produzione di alluminio), con un patrimonio stimato di circa 8 mld. Infine, circola il nome di *Uralchem*, multinazionale di fertilizzanti chimici con ragione sociale a Cipro e sede a Perm. Nel 1994 la società decise di fondare una associazione calcistica (l’Amkar Perm, squadra che milita nella Russian Premier League), chiedendo aiuto a Berlusconi, che fra l’altro inviò un lotto di maglie rossonere, divenute quelle ufficiali della squadra. Naturalmente le trattative con la Russia vedrebbero l’intervento diretto di Putin, in qualità di amico personale di Berlusconi.

Secondo Forbes, il valore del Milan supererebbe i 600 ml di euro, il che ne fa una delle 6 squadre di maggiore valore al mondo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Marzo 2014)

Per me è possibile anche un'entrata con quote di minoranza, a patto che ci si accordi in forma scritta per passare in maggioranza in un secondo momento. Mi spiego meglio: arriva l'investitore X e dice _"se costruisci lo stadio ti valuto la società 1 miliardo, debiti inclusi, ma ad oggi te la valuto 600M, debiti inclusi. Quindi se ci mettiamo d'accordo, per ora entro col 45% e ti do 250M. Così facendo hai anche soldi freschi per avviare il progetto stadio. Poi quando lo stadio sarà ultimato, nel giro di 3 anni al massimo, inizio ad acquistare le quote di maggioranza"._

Così facendo:

1) è fattibile un'entrata iniziale con quote di minoranza;
2) avremmo i soldi per comprare l'intera area Expo, poi con le imprese di Berlusconi si edifica lo stadio e la zona circostante.
3) il pacchetto si rivaluta e l'investimento successivo e più massiccio da parte del socio di minoranza, diventa una conseguenza logica.
4) Se 250M che incassiamo inizialmente li usiamo per acquistare l'area, e diciamo altri 150M li usiamo per costruire tutto l'ambaradan, arriviamo ad un investimento di 400M, a cui vanno tolti i 270M di debiti finanziari secondo l'ultimo bilancio. Quindi diciamo 150M di investimenti fatti di tasca nostra e 270M di debiti che erodono la valutazione = -420M. Una qualsiasi cifra superiore porta guadagno a Berlusconi.
5) Una società come il Milan con uno stadio moderno vale non meno di 1 miliardo, debiti inclusi, quindi a quel punto con accordi scritti si può immaginare un'entrata in maggioranza piuttosto graduale, ad esempio: 

- a stadio ultimato, nel 2017, passare dal 45% al 51% (6% di 1 miliardo) = 60M in tasca a Silvio che da -420 passa a -360M;
- nel 2020 a seconda dei risultati sportivi e finanziari (tutto da mettere per iscritto) si acquista un altro 20%, ipotizziamo di 1,5 miliardo, quindi = 300M in tasca a Silvio che da -360M passa a -60M.
- nel 2023 si acquista l'ultimo 19% che, sempre in base al valore raggiunto dal club e ai successi ottenuti, ipotizziamo abbia un valore pari a 2 miliardi = 380M in tasca a Silvio che passa da -60M a +320M.

6) in questo modo chi vende (Berlusconi) dopo tot anni vede arrivare un guadagno che può essere tanto maggiore quanto sarà l'impegno messo dal socio straniero che dovrà garantire dei risultati minimi (sportivi ed economici). Facendo così non ci saranno pericoli di fughe o dismissioni da parte del nuovo socio e il Milan avrebbe garantito un futuro radioso.
7) il socio straniero non tira fuori i soldi tutti e subito, ma può spalmare l'investimento su più anni.

Mi sembra un accordo che renderebbe contenti tutti e che soprattutto ci proietterebbe nell'elite del calcio mondiale.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Secondo il sito del Fatto Quotidiano, tre sono i possibili scenari asiatici per la vendita del Milan.
> 
> La prima pista porta in *Cina*, dove il possibile acquirente sarebbe il magnate *Xu Jiayin*, con un patrimonio stimato intorno ai 6 miliardi, che ne fa il quinto uomo più ricco della Cina. Xu Jiayin, tramite la Evergrande Real Estate è proprietario del Guangzhou, squadra di calcio nota ai più per i dispendiosi acquisti, quali il brasiliano Conca il cui stipendio è secondo nel mondo solo a quello di Messi, Ronaldo ed Eto’o, e per l’ingaggio di Marcello Lippi come tecnico, con il quale ha vinto il campionato e la Champions asiatica.
> 
> ...



Non è un copia ed incolla vero? Lo hai scritto con le tue parole?


----------



## Frikez (7 Marzo 2014)

Mi sembrava strano che nessuno avesse ancora tirato fuori i russi.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (7 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è un copia ed incolla vero? Lo hai scritto con le tue parole?



Puoi andarti a vedere il sito


----------



## O Animal (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Fatto ha fatto fantagiornalismo... Hanno scritto la lista dei billionari di 3 macro aree facendo un collage delle notizie degli ultimi 2 anni... 

Una precisazione: Conca non è più in Cina ma alla Fluminense...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (7 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto ha fatto fantagiornalismo*... Hanno scritto la lista dei billionari di 3 macro aree facendo un collage delle notizie degli ultimi 2 anni...
> 
> Una precisazione: Conca non è più in Cina ma alla Fluminense...



Sono abbastanza d'accordo, d'altra parte se davvero si vende, i nomi sono quelli. 
Ps. neanche Lippi è più in Cina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Secondo il sito del Fatto Quotidiano, tre sono i possibili scenari asiatici per la vendita del Milan.
> 
> La prima pista porta in *Cina*, dove il possibile acquirente sarebbe il magnate *Xu Jiayin*, con un patrimonio stimato intorno ai 6 miliardi, che ne fa il quinto uomo più ricco della Cina. Xu Jiayin, tramite la Evergrande Real Estate è proprietario del Guangzhou, squadra di calcio nota ai più per i dispendiosi acquisti, quali il brasiliano Conca il cui stipendio è secondo nel mondo solo a quello di Messi, Ronaldo ed Eto’o, e per l’ingaggio di Marcello Lippi come tecnico, con il quale ha vinto il campionato e la Champions asiatica.
> 
> ...



i Cinesi non li voglio...per quanto riguarda gli Arabi, beh...è un sogno! Vanno bene uno dei 3
Al Nahyan è la famiglia più potente degli Emirati
Al Maktoum è la seconda
Al Thani è la famiglia che regna il Qatar

La Russia pure va benissimo


----------



## O Animal (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo, d'altra parte se davvero si vende, i nomi sono quelli.
> Ps. neanche Lippi è più in Cina



Mi pare invece che Lippi rimanga a Canton per altri 3 anni...


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me è possibile anche un'entrata con quote di minoranza, a patto che ci si accordi in forma scritta per passare in maggioranza in un secondo momento. Mi spiego meglio: arriva l'investitore X e dice _"se costruisci lo stadio ti valuto la società 1 miliardo, debiti inclusi, ma ad oggi te la valuto 600M, debiti inclusi. Quindi se ci mettiamo d'accordo, per ora entro col 45% e ti do 250M. Così facendo hai anche soldi freschi per avviare il progetto stadio. Poi quando lo stadio sarà ultimato, nel giro di 3 anni al massimo, inizio ad acquistare le quote di maggioranza"._
> 
> Così facendo:
> 
> ...




.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me è possibile anche un'entrata con quote di minoranza, a patto che ci si accordi in forma scritta per passare in maggioranza in un secondo momento. Mi spiego meglio: arriva l'investitore X e dice _"se costruisci lo stadio ti valuto la società 1 miliardo, debiti inclusi, ma ad oggi te la valuto 600M, debiti inclusi. Quindi se ci mettiamo d'accordo, per ora entro col 45% e ti do 250M. Così facendo hai anche soldi freschi per avviare il progetto stadio. Poi quando lo stadio sarà ultimato, nel giro di 3 anni al massimo, inizio ad acquistare le quote di maggioranza"._
> 
> Così facendo:
> 
> ...



Quello che dici non è sbagliato, però mi farebbe strano vedere un magnate che compra una quota di minoranza, anche se ad interim.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me è possibile anche un'entrata con quote di minoranza, a patto che ci si accordi in forma scritta per passare in maggioranza in un secondo momento. Mi spiego meglio: arriva l'investitore X e dice _"se costruisci lo stadio ti valuto la società 1 miliardo, debiti inclusi, ma ad oggi te la valuto 600M, debiti inclusi. Quindi se ci mettiamo d'accordo, per ora entro col 45% e ti do 250M. Così facendo hai anche soldi freschi per avviare il progetto stadio. Poi quando lo stadio sarà ultimato, nel giro di 3 anni al massimo, inizio ad acquistare le quote di maggioranza"._
> 
> Così facendo:
> 
> ...



Anche questa può essere una soluzione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me è possibile anche un'entrata con quote di minoranza, a patto che ci si accordi in forma scritta per passare in maggioranza in un secondo momento. Mi spiego meglio: arriva l'investitore X e dice _"se costruisci lo stadio ti valuto la società 1 miliardo, debiti inclusi, ma ad oggi te la valuto 600M, debiti inclusi. Quindi se ci mettiamo d'accordo, per ora entro col 45% e ti do 250M. Così facendo hai anche soldi freschi per avviare il progetto stadio. Poi quando lo stadio sarà ultimato, nel giro di 3 anni al massimo, inizio ad acquistare le quote di maggioranza"._
> 
> Così facendo:
> 
> ...



Chapeau come sempre tanto per cominciare 


Comunque l'importante è che il nome del socio sia di valore e non uno Squinzi di turno ( peraltro ha smentito ) speriamo bene


----------



## Pivellino (7 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pero' se paghiamo ben 13 milioni all' anno di interessi significa che le rate del debito che stiamo pagando da anni son molto salate..giusto? di conseguenza potremmo ripulirci in un paio di anni.
> O non ho capito una mazza?



Questo debito è fatto di tante scadenze, più o meno ravvicinate, e di tante nature di debito: debito vs. soci, vs. creditori, mutui, vs. il fisco etc.

Per logica debiti durevoli dovrebbero coprire fabbisogni durevoli, debiti a breve momentanei scompensi cassa.
Un peso di questo tipo degli interessi/oneri esprime probabilmente un po' di sbilanciamenti da questo punto di vista.
Il costo è troppo elevato e non in linea con il mercato: si sfiora il 4% del fatturato.

Sul paio di anni non credo sia possibile abbattere il debito con manovre ordinarie, infatti le note cessioni sono servite a ridurre (o sarebbe meglio dire a non far esplodere) il debito. E' un po' il motivo del mancato reinvestimento che è stato usato per ridurre l'esposizione e non per fare mercato.
Fossimo stati un Napoli avremmo potuto usare il ricavato per il mercato.
Fino a che avremo questo debito di mercato ne vedremo veramente poco.
Ecco che la vera accusa da fare a Fester è come hai potuto portare la società davanti a questo baratro: non sono bastati credo dai tre ai 5 esercizi di svendite e tagli per ridurre l'esposizione.
Con 300 di debiti ne mettiamo sopra seicento per lo stadio da soli?
ah ah ah


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Marzo 2014)

si ma qui non si parla di calcio.


----------



## O Animal (8 Marzo 2014)

Credo che i costi degli interessi siano alti anche perché ricorrono ad un sacco di factoring (116 milioni, 34% del debito, dati 2012).

Con la struttura attuale un ulteriore ricorso all'indebitamento per la costruzione dello stadio è impensabile e l'unica possibilità per sopravvivere è la cessione della società o di una larga quota di essa.

Venendo alla analisi di [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] credo che sia una ipotesi logica ma non praticabile in Italia in quanto nessun investitore estero si sognerebbe di impegnare grandi capitali a fronte di promesse scritte su carta. Nel nostro paese abbiamo uno dei sistemi giudiziari più ridicoli del mondo dove se qualcuno per sbaglio finisce in causa non vede un centesimo per decenni...

Una cosa del genere potrebbe essere ipotizzata in Germania o in Inghilterra ma in Italia, dove chi ha il 50,1% di una società può fare il bello e il cattivo tempo, nessuno sarebbe disposto ad affidarsi ad una promessa di cessione, tuttalpiù se la promessa è fatta da un certo 'Silvio Berlusconi'...


----------

